# Looking to Add songs to our set list



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

We are a rock band , playing mostly 70s classic rock . We want to add some new country songs to our list , and none of us listen to country music so have no idea what would be popular songs to play . 

We have a female lead singer and although the songs don’t have to be female , it might be better as she can’t get really low , like the male country singers do . Looking for either older or current easy recognizable , upbeat songs to dance to . We only have Bass , drums , guitar and vocals ,we have no ..steel guitar or keyboards ...thanks for any help .


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

John Denver’s Country Roads. Everyone in the audience knows it and will sing along.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Jolene by Dolly Parton


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

blues brothers used rawhide.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I play in a band where we do a mix of classic rock, some modern pop and country. When I get home I'll shoot you some popular country songs we do.
For now here is one of my favs that we do. This style integrates a little better with classic rock. As much as I personally love the old traditional, Merle, George, Waylon, we don't do anything like that. And I don't think its got mass appeal among most venues, except maybe the "Farmer fall fairs".


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Folsom Prison Blues never fails to please. We also do Next Broken Heart by Brooks & Dunn, and Guitars Cadillacs by Dwight Yoakam.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Can't go wrong with Jolene by Dolly Parton


And here is a fresh take on that song.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> Folsom Prison Blues never fails to please. We also do Next Broken Heart by Brooks & Dunn, and Guitars Cadillacs by Dwight Yoakam.


We do Folsom prison in a bit of a different style. About 3 times faster with Albert Lee type shred solos.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


>


We are going to be picking that one up for our female singer but will likely stick a little closer to the GnR version.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This one always gets 'em going -- especially late in the evening.






Then there's:






This isn't country, but....eh, close.






EDIT -- Forgot a couple. Garth Brooks used to do a pretty cookin's version of Aerosmith's Fever.

And Dixie Chicks Goodbye Earl or Sin Wagon are fun tunes.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Check out the index on The Nashville Number System Fakebook.









The Nashville Number System Fake Book - Fake Book


The Nashville Number System is the standard way for a professional country musician to notate a song. The system has been around since the 1950s, and it rapidly became widespread within the country music community because of how efficiently it can represent music. In essence, a Nashville number...




www.halleonard.com






I have huge respect for Dolly and for the song "Jolene," but if I have to hear another cover of it by some chick who sings _one_ country song, I may have to cut my ears off. The same feeling applies to "Folsom Prison."


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

This should do the trick:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

I got better ones


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Big hit these days


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

If you are contemplating adding "county" songs the best advice is to simply disband


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Angel from Montgomery

Two more bottles of wine


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This is an absolute essential.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

This is likely a useless recommendation because I never listen to new country, but as someone who also plays rock I am a fan of Hank III and he's still active. Maybe the songs Country Heroes, Crazed Country Rebel or The Pills I Took?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Grateful Dead did quite a few country/bluegrass songs. A lot of covers. A lot of Jerry written bluegrass stuff. It might be worth checking out. A little off the beaten path.

There were some great covers on Grateful Dead (1971 live album with skeleton with roses on cover). Mama Tried and Me & My Uncle are country standouts n that album.

So e others you might listen to, that I always thought would be fun to play with my band are Dire Wolf (bucket list song for me), The Race Is On, Casey Jones. I could go on and on.


----------

